# Add a goose to the flock?



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I’ve heard of lots of poultry farmers adding a goose to their chicken flocks because the geese will imprint on the flock and protect them from predators better than a rooster could. We have a lot of predators in my area, and although we have a rooster, we don’t think he’d stand a chance against anything that were to come at his hens. Hell, he’s scared of half his hens. I live in Alaska so it gets quite cold in the winter, but I read that geese are quite cold hardy.

Has anyone else done this? How is it working out? Do you recommend it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never had geese so I wouldn't be much help. Other than having read that geese will even attack a flying predator if it gets hold of a chicken. So, it might be a plus to have.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> I’ve heard of lots of poultry farmers adding a goose to their chicken flocks because the geese will imprint on the flock and protect them from predators better than a rooster could. We have a lot of predators in my area, and although we have a rooster, we don’t think he’d stand a chance against anything that were to come at his hens. Hell, he’s scared of half his hens. I live in Alaska so it gets quite cold in the winter, but I read that geese are quite cold hardy.
> 
> Has anyone else done this? How is it working out? Do you recommend it?


I don't know if you're supposed to raise them all together- or if just putting one in would cause it to be territorial and be at the top of the pecking order. I have never done this, but are not sure its the best idea.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I've had geese with other poultry when I lived in WI many years ago. The geese got on well with the other poultry, but I do not remember if they were protective of the other birds. They are very cold hardy as long as they have adequate feed and liquid water to drink. It may be worth trying. Emden Geese are huge and probably be the best to try.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I've never owned a geese so I don't know how it would go, but sounds better than a little rooster trying to protect the flock.
Idk how chickens and geese would go together though.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I forgot to mention that my flock of that time were free range.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

danathome said:


> I forgot to mention that my flock of that time were free range.


Yes my birds are free range, we’ve got a big backyard that’s fenced in, we’re just worried about ravens and hawks. We have eagles too but we haven’t had any problems with them.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I don’t know about geese, but I raised four turkeys with my chickens and they chase hawks away. Hawk won’t come in the yard unless turkeys are in the pen. They will circle the yard a few times and go away if turkeys are out.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I don’t know about geese, but I raised four turkeys with my chickens and they chase hawks away. Hawk won’t come in the yard unless turkeys are in the pen. They will circle the yard a few times and go away if turkeys are out.


They sound like good gaurders!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I've had geese before with multi-species flocks. The only issue is geese are territorial with everything and often are not good with small children.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've had geese before with multi-species flocks. The only issue is geese are territorial with everything and often are not good with small children.


That's what I thought.


----------

